# Deputy Sheriff Christopher Yonkers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Christopher Yonkers 
*Barry County Sheriff's Office
Michigan*
End of Watch: Friday, October 17, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 43
*Tour of Duty:* 12 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, October 17, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Chris Yonkers was killed in a motorcycle accident while conducting an undercover narcotics investigation. As he drove to a location to perform a drug buy, another vehicle turned in front of his motorcycle on Route 43, near Usborne Road.

Deputy Yonkers had served with the Barry County Sheriff's Office for 12 years. He is survived by his wife and five children.
Agency Contact Information
Barry County Sheriff's Office
1212 W State Street
Hastings, MI 49058

Phone: (269) 948-4805

_*Please contact the Barry County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

